# Optima Yellow Top To Optima Blue Top!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

My Optima Yellow Top was not matching my blue themed engine bay so I bought a Optima Blue Top.

I also got a new digital camera I have a Fuji DX10 and I just bought a Kodak DX3500.

Before(pic taken w/my Fuji DX10)









After(pic taken w/my Kodak DX3500)









I also attended a charity car show that was sponsored by Advance Auto Parts to enter we had to bring canned food that was donated to the local food bank. I placed 3rd in class 2, an open show for all cars made after 1980.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good under there. Let me know how the blue top works for day to day driving because when I upgrade the battery in my white car, I was thinking of a blue top to match the other blue accents I plan on having. And I also have a Kodak digicam, the 4900. I love it,


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

so how does the marine battery perform?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Nice. The blue top looks a lot better.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....yah thats a marine battery.........id really, REALLY check the cca's and other info on there before ya phuck something up...........

IMO the yellow top is pushing the electrical on our cars as is.....red is really all we need

also, did ya ever think, to just paint the yellow top with vinal dye? cheaper than spending 140+


----------



## xdrian (Jan 15, 2004)

Looks good now with all blue under the hood.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

That's a lot of blue loom. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> also, did ya ever think, to just paint the yellow top with vinal dye? cheaper than spending 140+


My thoughts exactly


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> ...
> also, did ya ever think, to just paint the yellow top with vinal dye? cheaper than spending 140+


IIRC, he sold his original batt. for $100, so the upgrade didn't hit his pocket that hard.


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> IIRC, he sold his original batt. for $100, so the upgrade didn't hit his pocket that hard.



yes my "old" yellow top was sold for $100 and my new blue top I paid $110.00

:thumbup:


----------

